# MAC - California Dreamin LE Lipstick



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 24, 2008)

* California Dreamin on the Left & Angel on the Right*
(when I first saw it I thought they were similar, so I took comparison pics)

No Flash:






Flash:





Swatched on plain white paper:


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 24, 2008)

Attachment 6057

Attachment 6058
this is with 2 swipes

I'm clickable!


----------



## Jeisenne (Jun 24, 2008)

I applied each lipstick twice over my lips for full effect.


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 26, 2008)

hope this helps!


----------



## soco210 (Jun 30, 2008)

California Dreamin on the Left, Angel on the Right (NC/NW20 med pigmented lips) CD Is definately milkier than Angel, its Melrose Moods Lustre sister & much easier to pull off!


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 9, 2008)

No flash natural light





With flash

NC30 skin for reference.
Sorry this is so late!


----------

